# Suche jemand mit Tensiometer ...



## rebirth (3. November 2018)

... und zwar möchte ich an 2 LRS die Naben miteinander Tauschen.

Ich suche also jemanden, ausm Bamberger Raum (+-100km), der mir entweder die LR Zentriert und ordentlich Spannt (deshalb das Tensio..), oder gleich den kompletten Umbau vornimmt, was mir lieber wäre.

Die örtlichen Radläden scheiden aus, da spannt keiner mit Tensiometer. Auch wenn das gern Behauptet wurde.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (5. November 2018)

Frag mal bei velo werker nach!

https://velo-werker.com/laufradbau/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (5. November 2018)

rebirth schrieb:


> ... und zwar möchte ich an 2 LRS die Naben miteinander Tauschen.
> 
> Ich suche also jemanden, ausm Bamberger Raum (+-100km), der mir entweder die LR Zentriert und ordentlich Spannt (deshalb das Tensio..), oder gleich den kompletten Umbau vornimmt, was mir lieber wäre.
> 
> Die örtlichen Radläden scheiden aus, da spannt keiner mit Tensiometer. Auch wenn das gern Behauptet wurde.


Ich frag mal den Dresel bei mir in Höchstadt.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. November 2018)

@bikeseppl vll., mit dem komm ich super zurecht.


----------



## rebirth (11. November 2018)

Alternativ würd ich mir das tensiometer auch gern ausleihen. 
Natürlich gegen Leihgebühr..


----------



## PORTEX77 (11. November 2018)

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bYKiXAIl


----------



## flachmaennchen (19. November 2018)

Ich hab so eins, falls du dir eins kaufen möchtest:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Spei...ahrrad-Speichen-Spannung-Rad/32905617896.html
Funktioniert einwandfrei und ist in meinem Augen ausreichend genau.
Kannst dir auch gern ausleihen kommen. Vorrichtung zum Einmessen deiner Speichen hab ich auch.


----------



## rebirth (19. November 2018)

Hi, hab mir letzte woche eines bestellt. Nur zum "eichen" hab ich nix.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. November 2018)

Bau Dir selber einen Zentrierständer aus z.B. Holz ... mehr wie 20,- € kostet der nicht.


----------

